# The Most Interesting Ambulance Crew in the World



## Hockey (Feb 12, 2012)

This page should get a few of you riled up

Here


----------



## Anjel (Feb 12, 2012)

It's so retarded how upset everyone gets about their comments. I think it's fricken hilarious.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey, you found my page!!


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 13, 2012)

That page is awesome. 

Not sure how I'd feel about commenting on it though, as then you'd be linking your thought's to your real name. I like the relative anonymity of this site for that reason. I'd be worried about spouting off about something 'controversial'  only to have some potential employer Google me.

Here I can happily say that my only surprise about Whitney Houston's death was that it didn't come sooner - is crack a preservative? 

See? Lovely.


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 13, 2012)

A quick addendum after having read through a kabillion of the posts on that page.

I can accept and find some peace with people who are:
- conservatives even though I'm liberal in my views
- religious even though I'm atheist
- arty even though I'm sciency
- supporters of team '_X_' even though I support team '_Y_'

but for the life of me I cant understand people without a sense of humor. How can you go through life being so straight laced and easily offended? And, of in all professions, how can one be in EMS and be like that? What a sad grey way to live <shrug>


----------



## Hockey (Feb 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Hey, you found my page!!




Thats not you


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2012)

I follow them on Facebook, and will occasionally "like" or share something that I think is funny.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2012)

EMS related Facebook groups and pages make me want to punch a baby.


----------



## MediMike (Feb 19, 2012)

+1+


----------



## medicdan (Feb 19, 2012)

^_^





Sasha said:


> EMS related Facebook groups and pages make me want to punch a baby.



This is much less whackerish than others-- and focuses on shared humorous experiences and anecdotes.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it's fairly funny, they tell it like it is for most us. Plus they're address is for a MA ambulance company I believe. I want to meet them haha.


----------



## Steam Engine (Feb 19, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I think it's fairly funny, they tell it like it is for most us. Plus they're address is for a MA ambulance company I believe. I want to meet them haha.



Based on (his?) listed address and talk of occasional 911 work, I'm guessing Alert.


----------



## nemedic (Feb 29, 2012)

I heard it was some Atlantic/Cataldo people, may or may not have recognized a story or two


----------

